# Help cat lose weight!?



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I think my cat has nipple cheese but I don't know for shore....I heard it can happen when a cat is overweight and can't reach his belly to clean it. He is a little overweight but I don't know how I would put him on a diet because he is in during the day and out at night! We have 4 other cats outside so when I put him out he would eat all that food so it wont help. And I can NOT keep him in all day and night! He get very.....CRAZY!!! 

I dont know what to do.....he eats everything he can! From human food to dog food! Of course I keep him away from those as best I can. Please help! Any suggestions??:-(


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Many human food is high in fat and dog food has grains and vegtables in it cats are oure carnivores.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh I know! Just when I'm eating he tries to eat my food! Of COURSE I push him away....but the only thing he does is sleep and eat, sleep and eat! He wasn't as fat until we went on a trip and my friend took care of the animals. She would fill his bowl to the top everytime! And I had told her NOT TO THE TOP! I just put it halfway and he eats it in 30 min! He's like a betta :/ doesn't know when to stop....


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh and TRUST ME he does TRY to eat dog food  all my cats do!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cats can be trained to use leashes.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oohhh not my cat!!!!! You just try to put a collar on him........


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is a very sweet cat!! I love him to death!!! He's helped me through lots of things...and I heard a fats cats life span can be shorter...I just want to help him!!! ;(


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can try a treadmill too I would reccomend you taking him to a vet to here there recomandations.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought I should....I hope I can find something for my big fatso  thank you. I know I went a little crazy.....!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Also feeding him the best quality cat food you can.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would just suggest spending a little more play time per day with him (cat owner for 15 years) and if you can, feed him separately from the others. Feed your other (4?) cats first while keeping the overweight one inside or in a different area until they are done, and then feed your special guy. If you can, ask a vet about a good diet cat food to get him on, and go for that, if you can't then just feed smaller amounts of food, or buy some diet brand cat food.

That's the best advice I can give ya, extra play time is important, especially if your cat is getting older and doesn't like to play as much, try different activities, string, feathers, ribbon, the little red laser light of doom, any thing that might get his attention. My Shadow, before she passed away last year, loved playing with those little felt mice things xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree what about those remote control mice?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Will he chase a laser pointer? Great exercise for the cat and lots of laughs for you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good point also less food and while you eat have him locked up.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Romad said:


> Will he chase a laser pointer? Great exercise for the cat and lots of laughs for you.


Absolutely more exercise daily. Our vet said to feed overweight cats half a can of wet food 2 times a day. Canned food is mostly water. Dry food is high in calories. It worked!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never knew that.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool! Thanks everyone! I think I'm gonna put him on a diet and play with him as much as I can!  he's my big baby!!! We call him Mr.mom because he takes care of all the foster kittens I bring in! Everytime he sees a new kitten I see that look in his eyes that say "really another on!?" he cleans them and plays with them....while laying down....I just totally changed the subject!  ;p


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Good point also less food and while you eat have him locked up.


Yeah I usually keep him in my closet.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorible.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! Ikr? I love him to death! I'm not to worried about him getting to the fish in my room because the highest thing he'll jump on is my bed!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I feel that way about Carter.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I know.  I'm going to get some more toys whenever I get the chance! Get this kitty to lose some pounds!!!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Seeing if the color will work...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Coooolll


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I buy fishy toys when I can.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm going to try the laser and some feathery toys ;p my cats seem to like those kind! Should I get some catnip???


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

madmonahan said:


> Should I get some catnip???


yes!:lol:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha!!!!! Thought so!!!  when my friend put some catnip on her cats toy her cat went CRAZZZYYY!!!! he jumped from wall to wall!!! I'll get it when I get the chance!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Isn't Catnip drugs for cats?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I think so....that's why I wouldnt give him much....I don't like the thought...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah people for sober cats or P.S.C.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, catnip is harmless xD yeah it will give your kitty a bit of a rush, but other than that it's perfectly fine to use. 

I wouldn't recommend over doing it though, unless you want a super hyped up cat xD once every couple of days as a treat is fine, or you can put some dried catnip in a toy (you can make one yourself by sewing a few pieces of felt together) and letting him play with that xD

It's not like a person doing drugs at all haha


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it is look at the side effects of other drugs.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Choc, I know you mean well, but I think I have more experience with cats. Catnip may have a similar effect, but it doesn't cause brain damage or any kind of injury like human drugs do, especially when used properly.

What I suggested is the standard use of catnip, and it's completely safe, many people choose to grow catnip in their homes and let their felines nibble it as they please, which is not only healthy for the cat because it aids in digestion, but gives them a nice treat as well.

Like I mentioned before, I have owned a cat for 15 years, and she was very healthy all her life, catnip use and all.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It was more of a joke and similar still.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope to get some toys and catnip soon! For now I'm just using a string and it's working just fine! He loves it! I love to play with him! It's so cute that little sparkle I see in his eye!!! No joke! His eyes litarely light up! How cute


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep, they do love to play  So happy that your boy is excited about play time xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah it's a cute toy it is the IAL of cats wish him the best.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks!! ^^ both of you!!! IM exited about playtime to!!! Haha!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah cats are so adorible and interesting I am guessing he is an indoor cat?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

In during the day, out at night! He starts going crazy if I keep him in to long!  all my other cats where wild before we rescued them. My mom didn't want 5 cats running around the house so we keep them out but midnight always found a way in! So we gave up! ;p he is my only....none rescue. My first rescue was a girl, she wasn't exactly a rescue but whatever  she had midnight so he got very used to the pampered life of inside!!! ;p I can tell you about my other rescues if you'd like but I don't want to bore u!  people call me crazy cat lady!! Haha!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

How many lbs is yours? My was over 27 lbs black/white. She was gone, too old...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont know, but I think I'm going to weigh him tomorrow  i'v been feeding him a little less and STILL haven't gotten any new toys, but I'm going to talk to my mom and ask if we can go tomorrow. 

PS.I mean today!  
PPS.let you know what he weighs tomorrow/today!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Just gotta stick to a strict feeding schedule. Find out how many calories are in your cat food and limit his calorie intake. On an episode of The Dog Whisperer he helps a dog lose weight by putting him and his portion of food in an enclosed area (like the bathroom) for 10 minutes or until he finishes the portion. If they don't finish it empty the bowl. Keep doing this at every feeding and eventually they won't need to be enclosed and they'll eat their entire portion instead of taking a bite and then coming back later to eat more (like my cat does). This allows you to be able to control their intake better.

"Being overweight has a drastic effect on your cat's health and happiness. If your cat needs to lose weight, restrict calories by 10 percent or less. It will also help if you feed your cat more mini-meals, rather than one or two big meals. You may also want to try reduced-calorie cat food, since it will enable you to feed your cat the same volume of food while still lowering calories. Cats should lose no more than half a pound per month."
Read more: How Many Calories a Day Do Cats Need? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5459849_many-day-do-cats-need.html#ixzz2B0fP6tLD


​


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

^ thank you! Got him some catnip and a toy but haven't gotten to weigh him yet "sigh" busy day  I'll try that method, but I think he'll just eat some and then find some place to sleep....I hope it works! I'll just have try and see!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is that the Cat in your avatar it?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep! He's a little bigger than that now!  just a pic of him being lazy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is adorible.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! I know! Loves my baby!!  havent seen him today...that's odd he comes in everyday! Maybe tomorrow....


----------

